# Kauai car rental



## KevinB (May 28, 2018)

Anyone traveling to Kauai around late June or July, heads up !
I had a jeep rented for the week of June 30-July 7. My previous best price for a 4DR was $359.99 as a base price. As of yesterday it was $206. Big savings !!


----------



## KevinB (May 28, 2018)

Sorry, I neglected to mention this was thru DiscountHawaiiCarRental.com


----------



## DaveNV (May 28, 2018)

Heck of a deal! I see a 2-door Wrangler is $179 base price.  Excellent deal!

My recommendation is if you're going to rent through Budget in Lihue, make sure you are a Fast Break member ahead of time, and that your Fast Break number is on the reservation.  I'm on Kauai right now, and two days ago at the Budget counter I beat out about 50 people waiting in line to get their cars because I was a Fast Break member.  It will save you a LOT of time.

The regular line was out the door and into the parking lot.  I got in the Fast Break line, and I was third to pick up my car.  It was very, very fast.

Dave


----------



## LAX Mom (May 28, 2018)

Good suggestion on Fast Break. I have a number, but I always forget to use it when I make a reservation. Thanks, Dave!

Kevin, that's a great savings. Always pays to check as you are closer to your travel dates. Thanks!


----------



## KevinB (May 28, 2018)

Thank You ! I appreciate the suggestion, I'm Going to do that. 

I'm very curious to see how the roads up near Hanalei are. Haven't been to Kauai since March 2015.


----------



## canesfan (May 28, 2018)

Thanks! It’s a huge savings for me, I was previously $442. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (May 28, 2018)

KevinB said:


> Thank You ! I appreciate the suggestion, I'm Going to do that.
> 
> I'm very curious to see how the roads up near Hanalei are. Haven't been to Kauai since March 2015.



I’m in Hanalei town right now. Roads are fine up to this far. Haven’t gone further yet. The one-lane bridge is fine.

Dave


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 28, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I’m in Hanalei town right now. Roads are fine up to this far. Haven’t gone further yet. The one-lane bridge is fine.
> 
> Dave



Google maps has the road north of Hanalei as closed. Running convoys only for locals.
There is a number you can call that has recorded info - daily.
‭(808) 241-1725‬







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (May 28, 2018)

So as of today, Monday the 28th, the status is that the road past Hanalei is closed to all except Local Traffic at the school just past the green church.  Everything up to that point is normal. If you didn't know there had been a problem, you wouldn't know there had been a problem. (I did not try going down to any of the beaches on the way.  If those roads are closed, there is no indication of that along the main highway.)  It appears all businesses in Hanalei are open and working normally.

Exception is the access to the Hanalei Pier.  The road leading to the Pier parking area is blocked to all except Local Traffic.  Parking is at the Pavilion, and you have to walk, if you want to access the Pier itself.  You have to walk along the beach to get there.  It was pouring torrential rain, so I didn't get out of the car to test that out.  But there were a lot of cars parked at the Pavilion.

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (May 28, 2018)

Through same company I got a car on Maui for 2 weeks in August for $538 for the 2 the weeks.I keep checking to see if it goes lower.


----------



## lizap (May 29, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Heck of a deal! I see a 2-door Wrangler is $179 base price.  Excellent deal!
> 
> My recommendation is if you're going to rent through Budget in Lihue, make sure you are a Fast Break member ahead of time, and that your Fast break number is on the reservation.  I'm on Kauai right now, and two days ago at the Budget counter I beat out about 50 people waiting in line to get their cars because I was a Fast Break member.  It will save you a LOT of time.
> 
> ...



Second this. We rented in Maui and being a Fastbreak member saved us gobs of time.


----------



## DaveNV (May 29, 2018)

If your reservation doesn't include your Fast Break number, send a message to Discount Hawaii Car Rental, and ask if they can ask Budget to add your Fast Break number to the existing reservation.  They did that for me, and it was easy.  Only took a few minutes.

Dave


----------



## KevinB (May 29, 2018)

I got my Fastbreak # yesterday. Thanks again Dave ! I'm planning on adding my # to my reservation for Maui and Kauai later today.

I haven't gotten a jeep for that low a price in 18 years of traveling to Hawaii


----------



## DaveNV (May 29, 2018)

KevinB said:


> I got my Fastbreak # yesterday. Thanks again Dave ! I'm planning on adding my # to my reservation for Maui and Kauai later today.
> 
> I haven't gotten a jeep for that low a price in 18 years of traveling to Hawaii



Happy to help. And I know you'll enjoy yourself here.  Kauai is a great place to play.  Keep checking your reservation to see if the rate goes even lower.  You may be surprised what you'll get.  Between DHCR and Costco, you can usually always find a great deal.

I didn't use Budget last week on Maui (I used Thrifty, whose Blue Chip program works the same way. Join that one, too.)  When you get to the Budget counter on Kauai, on the left end is an overhead sign that says Fast Break. Go there, or get in the line going there. On the counter will be a plexiglass page holder with a list of Fast Break reservations for that day.  Make sure your name is on that list.  If it is, just mention to the agent you're on their list, and they can pull things for you right away.  They'll hand you your keys, and tell you which stall number to find your Jeep.  It's just that simple.

Good luck, and have fun!

Dave


----------



## KevinB (May 29, 2018)

Interesting, DiscountHawaiiCarRental.com told me if they added the Fastbreak # it would change the price, so I declined. Called Budget customer service and was told the same thing, again declined. Went to Budget.com, signed in using my Fastbreak #, made a new reservation and got the same $206 rate that I had, only this time my Fastbreak # is attached ! Cancelled my original reservation. Wacky !!


----------



## DaveNV (May 29, 2018)

KevinB said:


> Interesting, DiscountHawaiiCarRental.com told me if they added the Fastbreak # it would change the price, so I declined. Called Budget customer service and was told the same thing, again declined. Went to Budget.com, signed in using my Fastbreak #, made a new reservation and got the same $206 rate that I had, only this time my Fastbreak # is attached ! Cancelled my original reservation. Wacky !!



This may be a new wrinkle to things.  Good that you were able to get the same rate, plus have your Fast Break number in the reservation.  The other day when I was in line to pick up my car in Lihue, the woman behind me in line was on her cell phone to Budget, trying to confirm whether her Fast Break number was on her reservation. She was told it wasn't, and if they added it, the rate would change to that day's rates.  She was livid, since she says she KNEW she had put her number in the initial reservation.  (I personally doubt that, since it'd be on the Confirmation they send out.) One of the Lihue Budget staff took her aside to try and work it out.  Not sure how it all ended.  But further evidence to make sure your Fast Break number gets on the original reservation!

Dave


----------



## Lydlady (May 30, 2018)

KevinB said:


> Interesting, DiscountHawaiiCarRental.com told me if they added the Fastbreak # it would change the price, so I declined. Called Budget customer service and was told the same thing, again declined. Went to Budget.com, signed in using my Fastbreak #, made a new reservation and got the same $206 rate that I had, only this time my Fastbreak # is attached ! Cancelled my original reservation. Wacky !!



Good to know. I was told the same by DiscountHawaiiCarRental but hadn't gotten through to Budget yet. Guess I'll do the same and try making a new reservation with my Fastbreak number.


----------



## Blues (May 30, 2018)

KevinB said:


> Anyone traveling to Kauai around late June or July, heads up !
> I had a jeep rented for the week of June 30-July 7. My previous best price for a 4DR was $359.99 as a base price. As of yesterday it was $206. Big savings !!



I'll be on Kauai the same week.  Had reservations through discounthawaiicarrental.  But in the last couple of days, costcotravel has beaten their prices.  I now have an intermediate SUV rented for 6 days for $288, which is miles better than it was just a week ago.  Discounthawaii is considerably more.



DavidnRobin said:


> Google maps has the road north of Hanalei as closed. Running convoys only for locals.
> There is a number you can call that has recorded info - daily.
> ‭(808) 241-1725‬
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Google maps is showing the area of 560 just past Hanalei Beach will reopen June 23, and the part further west, towards Tunnel Beach, to reopen June 1.  I hope they're right!


----------



## brianfox (May 30, 2018)

I have a 3 week stay in Kauai coming up in early July.
In October of last year I made two reservations:
Standard SUV for $1225
Premium class car for $1161

Just checked and Costco is > $2000 for each today, as is DiscountHawaiiCarRental.

Although I used to swear by places like DiscountHawaiiCarRental, Costco has a huge leg up in that they include a second driver free of charge.  Hawaii is one of those states where most rental companies charge you upwards of $10-20 per day for a spouse driver.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 30, 2018)

Blues said:


> I'll be on Kauai the same week.  Had reservations through discounthawaiicarrental.  But in the last couple of days, costcotravel has beaten their prices.  I now have an intermediate SUV rented for 6 days for $288, which is miles better than it was just a week ago.  Discounthawaii is considerably more.
> 
> 
> 
> Google maps is showing the area of 560 just past Hanalei Beach will reopen June 23, and the part further west, towards Tunnel Beach, to reopen June 1.  I hope they're right!



The road beyond Waipa bridge opening (June 23) negates ability to get to Tunnels (June 1) since you have to get across the Waipa bridge to get to Tunnels area - not sure if I trust Google Maps here.
Regardless, looks like we are out of luck - we leave WPORV June 22


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lydlady (May 30, 2018)

Wow, just tried adding my Fast Break # and booking through Budget.  My rate is quite a bit higher for the same vehicle that I booked through DiscountHawaii CR.  Sheesh, that Fast Break # doesn't appear to be a good thing.  I can rent a Jeep Wrangler for about $50 more than an Intermediate vehicle through DiscountHawaii.  I'm not a Costco member so can't use that.  Might consider it for future trips.


----------



## DaveNV (May 30, 2018)

Lydlady said:


> Wow, just tried adding my Fast Break # and booking through Budget.  My rate is quite a bit higher for the same vehicle that I booked through DiscountHawaii CR.  Sheesh, that Fast Break # doesn't appear to be a good thing.  I can rent a Jeep Wrangler for about $50 more than an Intermediate vehicle through DiscountHawaii.  I'm not a Costco member so can't use that.  Might consider it for future trips.



Not sure what changed.  Kevin said he was able to rebook his time and added his Fast Break number for the same rates he'd gotten before. But as others have said, when trying to add a FB number to an existing reservation tripped the rates to whatever they are for today. Can you try making a new booking through DHCR, and including the FB number with that?  There should be a way to do it.

The main thing Fast Break does for you is saves you a lot of time in line at the pickup counter.  It may not work for this current reservation you're planning, but don't forget to add it for future bookings. It doesn't hurt anything to have it there, and it could save you a lot of hassle.

Dave


----------



## Blues (May 30, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> The road beyond Waipa bridge opening (June 23) negates ability to get to Tunnels (June 1) since you have to get across the Waipa bridge to get to Tunnels area - not sure if I trust Google Maps here.
> Regardless, looks like we are out of luck - we leave WPORV June 22



Not sure I understand this comment?  We'll be there June 30, so it all should be open.  Right?


----------



## LisaH (May 30, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> The road beyond Waipa bridge opening (June 23) negates ability to get to Tunnels (June 1) since you have to get across the Waipa bridge to get to Tunnels area - not sure if I trust Google Maps here.
> Regardless, looks like we are out of luck - we leave WPORV June 22.





Blues said:


> Not sure I understand this comment?  We'll be there June 30, so it all should be open.  Right?


I noticed the same closure/opening dates on Google Map and ask the locals on TripAdvisor. The general consensus is no way in hell the road will open on Jun 23. Still hoping that Google knows better than the locals as we arrive on Jun 24.


----------



## LisaH (May 30, 2018)

I now have both an Intermiate SUV and a 4 door Jeep reserved, thanks to the above posts! Not sure which one I will get eventually though. Does the Jeep consume significant more gas than a mid size SUV?


----------



## DaveNV (May 30, 2018)

LisaH said:


> I now have both an Intermiate SUV and a 4 door Jeep reserved, thanks to the above posts! Not sure which one I will get eventually though. Does the Jeep consume significant more gas than a mid size SUV?



Probably about the same.  ~20MPH is average for those cars. If there is a lot of stop-and-go driving, maybe a bit less.  If lots of freeway-speed time, then probably a bit higher. Between the two, I'd say go with whichever is more likely to fit your party without crowding.  Jeep will be higher up, and a bit stiffer of a ride.  Intermediate SUV (I assume Ford Escape or similar?) will be more car-like, but less legroom in the back seat.  Both are good vehicles.

Dave


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 30, 2018)

LisaH said:


> I now have both an Intermiate SUV and a 4 door Jeep reserved, thanks to the above posts! Not sure which one I will get eventually though. Does the Jeep consume significant more gas than a mid size SUV?



My Int SUV (Budget) decreased again - $39/day.  1 week to go!!!

I do not know which is better between Jeep and Int SUV - the SUV handles better on roads.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 30, 2018)

Blues said:


> Not sure I understand this comment?  We'll be there June 30, so it all should be open.  Right?



Based on the claim by someone else in regards to what Google maps states - if true (opens Jun23) than Jun 30 should be good.  

My point was the critical road/bridge at Waipa (right outside Hanalei on way to Tunnels) needs to be open in order to get further onto Tunnels and Na Pali Trail head (by Ke’e beach).  Having the Tunnels section open before the Waipa bridge does not help visitors- only locals.

I posted a number that has daily info - I am sure once they get ready to formally open - it will be reported as it is big news.

I can only hope it happens sooner than later.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 30, 2018)

Kuhio highway opening being discussed  - stay tuned...

http://www.staradvertiser.com/2018/...old-meeting-on-kuhio-highway-repairs-tuesday/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationtime1 (May 30, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> My Int SUV (Budget) decreased again - $39/day.  1 week to go!!!
> 
> I do not know which is better between Jeep and Int SUV - the SUV handles better on roads.
> 
> ...



I would grab the Jeep if I were planning to go to Mahaulepu or Polihale; if not, the more comfortable car.

(and you're probably not driving from Princeville to Polihale)


----------



## LisaH (May 30, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> Kuhio highway opening being discussed  - stay tuned...
> 
> http://www.staradvertiser.com/2018/...old-meeting-on-kuhio-highway-repairs-tuesday/


Wonder what has come out of the meeting...?


----------



## KevinB (May 30, 2018)

I Just got in from work, checked Budget.com. If you enter your Fastbreak # before you request a car (for me, specifically a jeep 4DR) its still showing $206 as a base price. I've never seen it that cheap, jump on it !


----------



## Lydlady (May 30, 2018)

Oops, delete.


----------



## KevinB (May 30, 2018)

same dates June 30- July 7 in Kauai for a jeep ? Using a Fastbreak # ?


----------



## Lydlady (May 30, 2018)

KevinB said:


> same dates June 30- July 7 in Kauai for a jeep ? Using a Fastbreak # ?



Now that my brain is working again, probably makes a difference for more days starting on June 7th.


----------



## LisaH (May 30, 2018)

Lydlady said:


> Shows $262 for me... don't know why it's so different.


Was that total or base? If you choose prepay on Budget’s website, it’s even lower. For the week of Jun 24-Jul 1, total for a 4 door Jeep is around $263 if I prepay (have not done that yet).


----------



## Lydlady (May 30, 2018)

That was base, but it was for 9 days and not 7, and for June 7th to 16th.  So that's why it's more. I guess it's still a good price.


----------



## DaveNV (May 30, 2018)

Lydlady said:


> That was base, but it was for 9 days and not 7, and for June 7th to 16th.  So that's why it's more. I guess it's still a good price.



Isn't June 7th next week?  That's a great price for being this close to the pickup date.

Dave


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 30, 2018)

LisaH said:


> Wonder what has come out of the meeting...?



I actually called the DOT number  
no official response yet - I am sure there are multi channels prior to public release.  Hopefully soon... 

I would really like to find snorkel Charter to take us to Tunnels and up to before Ke’e (w/o coast) - anyone know?  I have searched with no luck. I have seen hard bottom rafts out on side of reef. Lots of SCUBA, but surprised no trips up to area that has no 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lydlady (May 30, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Isn't June 7th next week?  That's a great price for being this close to the pickup date.
> 
> Dave



Yes. Got a great rate on another vehicle but I might have to go for that one.


----------



## LisaH (May 31, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> I actually called the DOT number
> no official response yet - I am sure there are multi channels prior to public release.  Hopefully soon...
> 
> I would really like to find snorkel Charter to take us to Tunnels and up to before Ke’e (w/o coast) - anyone know?  I have searched with no luck. I have seen hard bottom rafts out on side of reef. Lots of SCUBA, but surprised no trips up to area that has no
> ...


Someone on TA mentioned that they took this tour to snorkel at Tunnels. Condition was great. It’s a bit pricy though.


----------



## Lydlady (Jun 17, 2018)

Just returned from Kauai. Thank you for all the suggestions. Got the 4-door Jeep through Budget for a great price (plus it only had 16 miles on it). Plus the Fastbreak number really helped. The "regular" Budget line wasn't long when we got the vehicle but we noticed the long line inside when we returned it.

DH wants to buy a Jeep now.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 17, 2018)

Lydlady said:


> Just returned from Kauai. Thank you for all the suggestions. Got the 4-door Jeep through Budget for a great price (plus it only had 16 miles on it). Plus the Fastbreak number really helped. The "regular" Budget line wasn't long when we got the vehicle but we noticed the long line inside when we returned it.
> 
> DH wants to buy a Jeep now.



If you don't mind, what did you end up paying for the Jeep rental?  And everyone who drives them wants to own a Jeep.  Check out the higher-end ones before committing.  You can spend a LOT on a Jeep.

Dave


----------



## Lydlady (Jun 18, 2018)

Dave,

It was $391, including all the fees and taxes, for 9 days.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 18, 2018)

Lydlady said:


> Dave,
> 
> It was $391, including all the fees and taxes, for 9 days.




That was a very good rate!  Nice work.   I paid about $260 for 7 days in an Intermediate car last month on Kauai.  Jeeps were over the top when I reserved mine.

Dave


----------



## StevenTing (Jun 29, 2018)

My reservation for the first week of August on a Standard SUV dropped a down to $404 for 8 days.  Previously it was $664 as my lowest rate.  Might be a good time for everyone to double check rates.


----------



## canesfan (Jun 29, 2018)

I paid $490 for 11 days for a 4 door Jeep this week. Originally it was over $900 so I had a mid sized SUV reserved and that price dropped as well. Once I could reserve the 4D Jeep for the original price of the SUV, I switched.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean (Jun 29, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Heck of a deal! I see a 2-door Wrangler is $179 base price.  Excellent deal!
> 
> My recommendation is if you're going to rent through Budget in Lihue, make sure you are a Fast Break member ahead of time, and that your Fast Break number is on the reservation.  I'm on Kauai right now, and two days ago at the Budget counter I beat out about 50 people waiting in line to get their cars because I was a Fast Break member.  It will save you a LOT of time.
> 
> ...


How would one go about adding the fast break number to an outside rental?


----------



## Luanne (Jun 29, 2018)

Dean said:


> How would one go about adding the fast break number to an outside rental?


If you can't access your rental online and add it, call Budget and ask them to add it for you.


----------



## Dean (Jun 29, 2018)

Luanne said:


> If you can't access your rental online and add it, call Budget and ask them to add it for you.


Thanks, I have several but didn't want to call them on a couple at this time because I have more than one and haven't decided which one I'll use until I know the full group configuration.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 29, 2018)

Dean said:


> Thanks, I have several but didn't want to call them on a couple at this time because I have more than one and haven't decided which one I'll use until I know the full group configuration.



I'd just have the number added to each of them, and then cancel the reservations later that you won't be needing.

Dave


----------

